# Emmie Bee Sting



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I just took Emmie for her first walk of the day and she started walking funny. I examined her back left paw and found a bee stuck in the fur. I removed the bee but now she won't walk on that foot. I carried her home and washed the paw but all she wants to do is lick it. Also seems like her heart is beating a little fast. It's too early to talk to the vet to find out if I should give her a painkiller and/or Benadryl. Anyone else ever go through this with their dog(s)?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh poor Emmie. Hoping she doesn't suffer any complications. Unfortunately I can't give any advice as I've only had this happen with a large dog.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ouchie!!! If Emmie's heart rate doesn't slow down I would go to the vet. Maybe the HR is fast because of the pain? 😟 Just concerned if she might have an allergy. Hope Emmie is feeling better soon!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Get well fast, pretty emmie! :kiss:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

How's Emmie doing?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Poor baby. Keep a good eye on her for allergies, maybe call the vet to see if there are any over the counter remedies to make her more comfortable.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is doing much better! She was miserable for a few hours but now seems fine except for a slight limp, which I expect will improve as the day goes on. Her heart rate is normal too. I called the vet right when they opened and they were supposed to call me back with the Benadryl dosage for an 8 lb dog but then she seemed okay.

To the best of my knowledge this is the first time she's been stung. Good news is she didn't have an allergic/anaphylactic reaction.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad to hear Emmie is okay. I almost lost a finger scrolling down to see if there was an update!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

These pups are going to make nervous wrecks of us lately. Hope everyone stays well now.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> These pups are going to make nervous wrecks of us lately. Hope everyone stays well now.


Well said. Glad Emmie is ok. I am happy because my little one is home and sitting in my lap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor girlie! I didn't see this until now. Jodi got stung on the nose once. The vet wanted him on Benadryl for a full 24 hours, because she said the reaction can sometimes be later. But I think it was also because it was on his face, where swelling could quickly obstruct breathing. You'd have a bit more time with her foot.

My poor boy SCREAMED when he got stung, so I know how much it hurts them!!! Feel better soon, Emmie!!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Pray for Emmie's fast recovery. Glad she's better now.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor Emmie! Did she not yelp or anything? Sophie screamed bloody murder...I didn't know it was a sting I thought she was suddenly having a stroke or something. Cost me over $400 at the neurologist to find out it was a bee.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe got stung also. She really screamed. Took her to the vet and was fine almost immediately after. Hope Emmie is all better by now!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Poor Emmie! Did she not yelp or anything? Sophie screamed bloody murder...I didn't know it was a sting I thought she was suddenly having a stroke or something. Cost me over $400 at the neurologist to find out it was a bee.


Quite the ride with sweet Sophie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Poor Emmie! Did she not yelp or anything? Sophie screamed bloody murder...I didn't know it was a sting I thought she was suddenly having a stroke or something. Cost me over $400 at the neurologist to find out it was a bee.


Yes, Kodi screamed bloody murder too. The difference is that I SAW the hornet on the floor, Dove for Kodi, but didn't reach him before he tried to pick it up. So I knew he'd gotten stung. It was still worrisome, of course, but at least I knew the cause. I can just imagine if you don't know WHY your dog is screaming like that!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support!  

Emmie is such a brave girl. Yesterday she was on a long leash on the grass in my neighborhood and started walking funny so I went over to check for debris (not uncommon on our walks - LOL) and then she jumped up and made a little yelp, not a scream, and wouldn't put her foot on the ground. I picked her up and couldn't find any sticks or leaves, and then felt something in the fur on her back left paw and it moved, which is when I realized it was a bee or wasp. I pulled it out and it flew away. (It was skinny so I think it was a wasp.) She was clearly in pain and gave me the saddest look - broke my heart. Once I got home I checked her out some more and didn't feel a stinger so that was good. She was such a great sport and let me feel her leg and paw without freaking out. It's amazing how much she trusts and loves me; I'm so lucky!

This morning she's almost 100%. She's walking fairly normal, but not running as fast as she usually does. And her foot was a little swollen yesterday but is fine today. I think she's ready for a fun weekend at the beach!

TIPS:
1. Find out from your vet what dosage of Benadryl your dog needs in case they ever have an allergic reaction and you can't get to the vet right away. Emmie's vet said the formula is 1mg of Benadryl per pound of body weight but the dose he recommended for her is 1/4 of a 25mg tablet; she weighs 8 lbs. 
2. The symptoms of anaphylactic shock include fainting, rapid breathing, difficulty breathing, vomiting, diarrhea, wheezing, pale gums, weakness, trembling, low temperature, fever and low body temperature. Take your dog to the vet immediately if they experience any of these symptoms after a bee/wasp sting.
3. If your dog is stung inside the mouth, take them to the vet right away as their breathing could be compromised, even with minor swelling.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Just took Rudy for a walk this morning and he stepped on a bumble bee with his back paw. All of the sudden he started limping and then he pulled it out. It freaked him out. He wanted to go back inside so fast. I took a good look at his paw and don't see anything, but he keeps licking it. He's not limping anymore and all his vitals seem normal. I'm not sure what to do to keep him from licking his paw. How long did Emmie lick her paw when she got stung?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lisa T. said:


> Just took Rudy for a walk this morning and he stepped on a bumble bee with his back paw. All of the sudden he started limping and then he pulled it out. It freaked him out. He wanted to go back inside so fast. I took a good look at his paw and don't see anything, but he keeps licking it. He's not limping anymore and all his vitals seem normal. I'm not sure what to do to keep him from licking his paw. How long did Emmie lick her paw when she got stung?


Emmie licked her paw off and on for a couple of hours. Have you washed Rudy's paw yet? If not, I recommend you do so and carefully palpate the paw to make sure there's no stinger left behind. Good luck!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie is doing much better! She was miserable for a few hours but now seems fine except for a slight limp, which I expect will improve as the day goes on. Her heart rate is normal too. I called the vet right when they opened and they were supposed to call me back with the Benadryl dosage for an 8 lb dog but then she seemed okay.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge this is the first time she's been stung. Good news is she didn't have an allergic/anaphylactic reaction.


I know for a fact that slicing a whole onion and putting it on a sting for a human, works miracles. It takes the sting out within a minute or two, and it never swells. I never tried it on a dog, but I can't imagine that it would hurt.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy is feeling better. He's just s little hesitant to go on the grass.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lisa T. said:


> Rudy is feeling better. He's just s little hesitant to go on the grass.


Poor baby. I hope Rudy gets over his grass worry soon. Glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You guys are starting to freak me out. Our big adventure with Shama last week was removing her first tick. It was really big, and Shama is really small, and neither my husband nor I do well with insects . . .


----------

